# 知道了 / 明白了



## cheshire

I don't know which to use 知道了　or 明白了 in the following situation. Could you help me?

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2595163&postcount=7


----------



## Lugubert

I'm just a beginner, but I would guess
大家men謝謝, 我听懂了.


----------



## cheshire

Thanks for the correction, but "ting 得 dong" looks unusual to me, since it's on the internet. Maybe, "看得dong" or something...?


----------



## samanthalee

cheshire said:


> Thanks for the correction, but "ting 得 dong" looks unusual to me, since it's on the internet. Maybe, "看得dong" or something...?


It was a "discussion". You understood what was being "said". So "ting 得 dong" can be used.
"看得dong" probably can be used too, but...it was a "discussion", you know..


----------



## samanthalee

cheshire said:


> I don't know which to use 知道了　or 明白了 in the following situation. Could you help me?
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=2595163&postcount=7


 
知道了: "I heard you", "I know", "I have the information"
明白了: "I understand", "I see", "I get what you mean"

So in this case, it should be "明白了".


----------



## cheshire

非常感謝、李先生。
If the answerers have given me the information I haven't known about, still I've got to write "明白了"?


----------



## daoxunchang

cheshire said:


> If the answerers have given me the information I haven't known about, still I've got to write "明白了"?


I think so.

Besides, having read your post, I think you can also say 我知道了 and it indicates to me that you are saying "you know what to do/say/write in the future.", kind of like 我知道怎么写/做了.


----------



## I_like_my_TV

cheshire said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correction, but "ting 得 dong" looks unusual to me, since it's on the internet. Maybe, "看得dong" or something...?


You've got a point there, but "看得dong" is not good either. It should be 我懂了 (=我明白了).


----------



## daoxunchang

But since you are a language learner and presumably have difficulty with the vocabulary, syntax, and many other things, you can of course say “看懂了”. At least it's often the case with me


----------



## cheshire

十分感謝,　大家.
Is there any significant difference between 我听懂了　and 我听得懂了?


----------



## samanthalee

cheshire said:


> 十分感謝,　大家.
> Is there any significant difference between 我听懂了　and 我听得懂了?


This is purely my opinion...
"我听懂了"　= "I understand now." (Because now I understand where he is coming from, or because you have given me a clear explanation)

"我听得懂了" = "I *am able to* understand now." (Because now I understand the language, or because I've grown wiser.)


----------



## gao_yixing

samanthalee said:


> This is purely my opinion...
> "我听懂了"　= "I understand now." (Because now I understand where he is coming from, or because you have given me a clear explanation)
> 
> "我听得懂了" = "I *am able to* understand now." (Because now I understand the language, or because I've grown wiser.)


 
You are right.
The latter is not often used. It indicates that I couldn't understand but I can now. On the contrary, the first only be used under the circumstance that you have just been told something and you understand it at once.

Anthony


----------



## I_like_my_TV

cheshire said:
			
		

> Is there any significant difference between 我听懂了　and 我听得懂了?



There is. 
听懂(understand) 
看见(see)
做完(finish)， etc
are verbal structures reporting the result of an action. Whereas:
听得懂(can understand) 
看得见(can see)
做得完(can finish)
are verbal structures reporting the potential/ possiblity of achieving the result (of an action).

These are two very important verbal constructions in Chinese and you should learn at least to differentiate them. You can find them in most grammar book under headings such as _"resultative complements"_ and _"potential complements". _The following simple examples will show you that they are very different both in meaning and structure:

我做完x / 没做完x: I finished x/ didn't finish x.
我做得完x/ 做不完x： I could finish x/ couldn't finish x.


----------

